# lynnhaven headboat last night



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i had doubts...the previous reports weren't so great and the water temp the day before was 39deg. i was wrong...i've never caught so many fish in my life. i caught 20-30 fish, in 3hrs...every cast there was either a few bumps or a fish on. to make a long story short, went home with our limit. my dad managed 2 fish, a short and an 18" which we gave away. had 2 21" fish, a 20, and a 19". great night out there, wasn't crowded at all on the Beverly B (first chance was loaded, 30+). white/white bucktails was the ticket for me.


----------

